# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Woodstock - 3 dit paqje dhe dashuri

## busavata

*Woodstock ishte nje festival i muzikes i cili ishte edhe kulminacioni i levizjes së Hipikave si edhe nje protestë kunder luftes ne Vietnam ...oficiel asht mbajtun me 
15 - 17 Gusht 1969 , por ka vazhdue deri me mengjesin e dates 18 ...
ne festival moren pjes 32 grupe dhe solistë te stileve muzikore Country , Rock , Soul edhe Blues :*

*- Joan Baez  - 	Country Joe McDonald  - 	Blood, Sweat & Tears
 	Canned Heat 	- Mountain
Country Joe and the Fish  -	Creedence Clearwater Revival -	Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young
Grateful Dead - 	Arlo Guthrie -	Iron Butterfly
Keef Hartley Band - 	Richie Havens - 	Jeff Beck Group
Incredible String Band - 	Janis Joplin -	Jefferson Airplane
Melanie Safka - 	Joe Cocker -	Quill
Santana Blues Band - 	John Sebastian - 	Sha Na Na
Ravi Shankar - 	Sly & the Family Stone -	Bert Sommer
Sweetwater  - 	Ten Years After  -	The Who
Johnny Winter - 	The Band 	 - Tim Hardin
Jimi Hendrix  -	Butterfield Blues Band*

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

E hape me ne fund.
Po woodstock,ishte me shume se paqe e dashuri.Ishte nje ender,qe eshte pjesa me konkete e jetes.

----------


## busavata

ne festival asht pritun qe publiku te vijn ma se tepermi 200 000 vetë por numri ishte shumë ma i madh dikund mbi 500 000...

----------


## busavata

> ne festival asht pritun qe publiku te vijn ma se tepermi 200 000 vetë por numri ishte shumë ma i madh dikund mbi 500 000...


ishin bër pregaditje te mdhaja per festival u pritnin grupe dhe solist te mdhenj..
po ashtu  pritnin edhe publikë te madh , duhej gjithqka te organizohet mirë edhe sakt qe te kaloj siç duhet pa asnje akcident...

* ne fillim deshten ta quanin festivalin Vera e Dashurisë*

----------


## busavata

*e premte* 

festivalin e hap folk-Rock muzikanti Richie Havens  dikund kah ora 17...nder te tjerat me kanget Freedom edhe Motherless Child 




pastaj vazhdon  Country Joe McDonald , i cili ishte ardhun vetemse shikues se me grupin e tij Country Joe and the Fish i kishin disa plane per nje turne...por organizatoret edhe ai vet kur e pa masen e njerzve i u shtua vullneti dhe i tha organizatorit une nuk e kam gitaren me vete , te cilen shum shpejt ia gjeten ...dhe kur hypi ne byhn iu drejtue publikut me Gimme an F...




pastaj vazhdojn John Sebastian , Tim Hardin , Ravi Shankar nga India beri muziken me Sitren e tij ..Melanie Safka , Arlo Guthrie edhe Joan Baez e cila erdhi pa Bob Dylan te cilin shumica e publikut e kishte pritun....

----------


## kleos

3 dite hashash pa fund

----------


## busavata

*e shtune*

te shtunen kah ora 12 me muzik ne byhne paraqitet nje grup krejtsisht i pa njohur , Quill e kishte emrin grupi...pastaj vazhdon me Jazz-Rock ,  Keef Hartley i cili publikun e kishte befasue , per qudi njejt sikurse grupin Quill nuk i kan ber ingjizime filmike e as audio...
me pas  lajmmrohet me latino Jazz -Blues & Rock  Santana , ne ate koh ende i pa njohur per publikë , por befasi per publikun e nje festivali te madh ...

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> 3 dite hashash pa fund


Hahaaaaaaaaa.Edhe hashashi ishte.Por prap mbetet diçka me teper,sesa seksi e hashashi.
Eshte i vetmi revolucion,pa nje lider e pa nje mase o moviment.

----------


## busavata

kleos ,  asht e vertetë se ka pas Hashash edhe Kamasutra por kan qenë  sekundare , normale ...
qellimi ishte ( ate e di edhe Ti   :buzeqeshje:   ) një protestë kunder i luftes ne Vietnam me muzik...

----------


## busavata

pas Santana,  vazhduan edhe grupe tjera te cilat ishin ne dominimin e Psychedelic Folk po qe vlen te permendet ishte Canned Heat  te cilet benin Blues,  shumë te mirë..




( e vazhdoj neser .. )

----------


## Hard_Style

...Urime per temen Busavata....
- per ket Festival u kan dasht qysh me heret te jet hapur kjo tem...por ja qe neve Shqiptarve na mungojn Rockera....me njohuri t'rock muzikes....mos te them se nuk ka rockera , ka por jan te rrall....ne shyqyr qe te kem Ty ketu ne Forum qe te na njoftojsh me ngjarjet rreth festivaleve qe kan bere buj ne at koh ...
shum mir ke ber qe ke ket tem , thjesht me pelqen te informohem per ket festival qe u mbajt ne at koh....vertet ka qen nji madheshti....

- une e di qe u mbajt nji festival edhe ne vitin 1999 por me nuk e di se a eshte mbajt edhe ndonji festival tjeter po keshtu i ngjashum ma frik ...

- kurse une e kam   nji pytje ? 

- n'sa vite mbahet keso lloj festivale ....

----------


## busavata

Hard Style , faliminderit 

sa i perket pytjes , Woodstock festivali asht mbajtun edhe dy here tjera  me 
*1994 Woodstock II* dhe me *1999 Woodstock III* ku moren pjes shum grupe te mira por 
numri i publikut nuk e kishte kalue 250 000 ...

----------


## fattlumi

Pershendetje Busavata dhe Serafim.
Thjeshte festival legjende.Festival i kohes pa brenga,dashuri,paqe dhe jete pa brenga.Kjo ishte motoja kryesore.
Kjo moto edhe sot po i nevojitet botes.

----------


## woodstock

> me than te drejten , kam prit qe antari i Forumit Woodstock ta hap kete temë..
> ...ishte ma teper , ke te drejt Serafim , une vetemse e hapa temen e ne vazhdim do ti themi te gjitha dal nga dale...


Ketu jam Busavat..erdha te te ndihmoje Teme e qelluar ah woodstock...

Atehere! ndodheshin gjera te mdhaja,te rinjet kunder konventave,aspiratave per drejtesi,paqe e liri seksuale,krijohej roku....krijohej historia.
Woodstock,ai spektakli i "shenjte" qe nuk ka roker te ketij shekulli edhe me i riu-roker qe nuk njef ndonje Yll te saj Hendrix,Joplin,Cocker,JohanBaez,CennedHeat,Santana  ....qe kishin ardhur ne Woodstock per ti defru misionart e paqes,dashurise dhe drejtesise..Festivalin percillte slogani "*te bejme dashuri e JO lufte*" me te cilen eshte dashur te protestohej per luften ne vjetnam.
Ne kohen e festivalit vdiqen 3,por linden 2 me sa e di.cfare fati i mire per ta,Te lindesh ne Woodstock apo? Koncertin e hap *RichieHavens*,nje kengetare i folkut i panjohur deri me atehere.Ne plan ishte qe e para  grup t'jete *Sweetwater*, por nuk ishte e mundur kolona ishte e gjate. Naten e pare paraqiten, Ravi Shankara dhe kantautoret e Tim Hardin, Melanie, John Sebastian, Country Joa dhe Joan Baez...ndoshta edhe ndonje qe nuk e di.
Per shkak te motit te keq,dy here nderpritet koncerti ne kohen kurr *RaviShankar* ishte ne skene.RaviShankar,babai i autores tashme te njohur *NorahJones*.Jo,nuk bie molla large trungut jo.

Nata e dyte ishte nate e Blues&rockut.Ne scene ishin Santana me kengen "SoulSacrifice" e cila grupit i bie nje popularitet shumee te madh,po ate vit vjen Albumi i pare i Santanes "Santana" dhe mini plaka "SoulSacrifice".Per te paren here ne Rok vjen nje risi toni,ai latinoamerikan qe publiku e pranoje me knaqesi te madhe...
Ishte bukur qe ndodhi Woodstock,mbet legjend edhe per rokerat e djeshmit edhe te sotit dhe per ato gjenerata qe do te vine pas.Vetem kisha per t'ju thene te rinjeve,mos  flisni per gjeneraten e juaj si te humbur.Cdo kohe e mbart t'veten,rregullone t'juajen si eshte me se miri.Per ju do te shkrruan Busavata por edhe une do ti ndihmoje, kohe pas kohe per Woodstock.

----------


## busavata

> pas Santana,  vazhduan edhe grupe tjera te cilat ishin ne dominimin e Psychedelic Folk po qe vlen te permendet ishte Canned Heat  te cilet benin Blues,  shumë te mirë..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4g-RexNu0o
> 
> ( e vazhdoj neser .. )


me pas vazhduan Grateful Dead , Creedence Clearwater Revival , Janis Joplin edhe ne fund kenduan The Who te cilet ne fund i thyen instrumentet...

----------


## busavata

Fatlum edhe Woodstok 
ju pershendes edhe ju faliminderoj per ndihmen  qe po ma beni per ta kompletue sa ma mirë temen...
P.S. nuk po me kujtohet mirë puna e shiut , ku te pranishmit vetvetiu e gjeten menyren e zbavitjes...ne cilen ditë ishte ?... ishte edhe kanga protestuse „No Rain“

----------


## busavata

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyTUF5gP2KE
> 
> 
>  "Woodstock" - Matthews Southern Comfort
> 
> Words and Music by Joni Mitchell
> 
> Well, I came upon a child of God
> He was walking along the road
> ...


Joni Mitchell nuk mudi te merte pjes ne Festival por e shkroi kete kangë shumë te bukur
qe ia kushtoj Woodstock-ut

----------


## woodstock

> Fatlum edhe Woodstok 
> ju pershendes edhe ju faliminderoj per ndihmen  qe po ma beni per ta kompletue sa ma mirë temen...
> P.S. nuk po me kujtohet mirë puna e shiut , ku te pranishmit vetvetiu e gjeten menyren e zbavitjes...ne cilen ditë ishte ?... ishte edhe kanga protestuse No Rain



Dita e pare....

----------


## woodstock

> Mirmroma....Po i shikoj per qef.


Mirmbrema Serafim..e ku je more, shume vona tashi..smena nates :ngerdheshje: 




> ... ishte edhe kanga protestuse No Rain


Kjo kenge me sa e di nuk ka qene ne woodsstock

----------


## busavata

> Dita e pare....


e di se , kur shiu kishte ndalur, hyp në byhn fermeri Max Yasgur . Ai i falënderoi të pranishmit , nuk kam besuar që do të vijnë së bashku gjysmë milioni njerëz ...të cilet e gjeten argëtimin  dhe muzikë...

----------

